

Sensilk Launches Their Alpha Test Program - susanlegacki
http://www.sensilk.com

======
susanlegacki
Fashionable wearable tech apparel using biometric sensor technology is
available for purchase. Limited quantity and special 50% off promo code
pricing by signing up at Sensilk.com.

